# DVD Kiosks In Ireland



## subzero (23 Oct 2012)

Hey Folks, 
              I am interested in buying a DVD kiosk for my shop. I have done some research and I am looking to buy from a company called titanmediasolutions , it seems they are based in Ireland and have a few Kiosks around the country and in the UK. 
I met up with one of them last week and looked at the kiosk and how it worked, the only good side of this is they sell used machines with stock as well. So I will save on buying them new. Which in these times I think is a plus, I know the parts are used, but it comes with a warranty. 

Over in the US the dvd kiosk market is still growing, and over here its non existent for DVD kiosks. There really is only room to expand? 

A few people mentioned the fact of Netflix is in Ireland, but in all fairness, Netflix has the worst selection of movies and it will never change. And its only time before downloading movies illegal is eventually stopped. 

Apple tv charges prices higher then xtravision, so this is not recession friendly. 

Does anyone have any input on this...thanks folks


----------



## mercman (23 Oct 2012)

I looked at this type of business and accept it is a very good business that gives the public the product at the time they want it not vice versa. Importantly it opens a new avenue and direction to expand your business.


----------



## subzero (23 Oct 2012)

Hi Mercman,  I am curious, why did you not go with this type of business? Cost

I am able to get a used machine..with 5k worth of stock, plus 1 year hardware and software support, plus installation...

I think its not bad, well its the best offer out there...


----------



## mercman (23 Oct 2012)

I was looking at importing the machines, and I am fussy about others owing me money. I just pay bills when they fall due -- never early or never late. Unfortunately others don't play the same game. This was my reason why I stalled. The best of luck to you with it.


----------



## subzero (23 Oct 2012)

I found two providers in Ireland, one I have not been able to contact "DVDNow" and the other was titan media solutions .  As far as my research has found, DVDNow don't do used machines. Plus the cost of new ones where huge compared to new with this titan crowed . 

I am still waiting for the funds to clear with the bank. But it looks like I will buy from this DVD kiosk provider.


----------



## Setanta12 (23 Oct 2012)

Is this an outdated business concept ?   If a consumer wants a movie, they go with Netflix / UPC / Sky /  Xtravision. 

Indeed the latter co are muscling in on that Screenclick crowd that for various monthly fees, will send you one or a few DVDs upon receipt by them of the one or few you'd previously rented (don't think I explained that too well!).


----------



## subzero (24 Oct 2012)

I don't think its outdated as Netflix is terrible. It has the worst content I have ever seen. Plus they are not allowed to show new movies. 

UPC and Sky have to wait a few weeks before new movies can be shown, and then its still 4.99 . 

Kiosks rent movies from 2 Euro to 3 Euro, you can't go wrong with that. 

Xtravision is the one who is outdated lad


----------



## Jimbobp (26 Oct 2012)

I'd have to agree with Kildavin. I've seen these kiosks open and close in a number of shops in Limerick. I'd say one of the issues is that if Lets say the new James BOnd film comes out on DVD everyone will want to watch it. These machines can only carry a certain number of copies and so your waiting for a copy. 
Also, online rental is where the future is. The apple store rent new releases, netflix are very good for box set series and Sky and the rest are following suit. I'd say Xtra vision earns more money from electrical & game sales than rentals these days. I'd be careful with this, at least try find a retailer where it is working and ask them lots of questions.


----------



## mandelbrot (26 Oct 2012)

This business model will go the way of the dinosaur here, you can be sure of it. Particularly as broadband speeds improve and online services improve and get cheaper, I just don't see how an offering like this can compete with the immediacy and convenience of doing it all online.

Have you wondered why you're able to get such a good deal on a 2nd hand machine and stock? Where is the person who bought it new... unlikely they're living it up in Barbados I'd say.


----------



## Paddy199 (26 Oct 2012)

I don't see this as a viable business. Everything is online and this will only gather further traction with time.


----------



## IsleOfMan (27 Oct 2012)

There was a machine located in UCD Belfield beneath the library and beside the student shop. Nobody used it and it was pulled. 
You can find most stuff on line.


----------



## breffiniman (28 Oct 2012)

subzero said:


> Hey Folks,
> I am interested in buying a DVD kiosk for my shop. I have done some research and I am looking to buy from a company called titanmediasolutions , it seems they are based in Ireland and have a few Kiosks around the country and in the UK.
> I met up with one of them last week and looked at the kiosk and how it worked, the only good side of this is they sell used machines with stock as well. So I will save on buying them new. Which in these times I think is a plus, I know the parts are used, but it comes with a warranty.
> 
> ...



Hi subzero did you ever go with this?


----------



## subzero (16 Nov 2012)

Hi, Even though online speeds are increasing. Sky and Apple are still expensive and cost twice the amount of a DVD rental via kiosk. The locations I am looking at are where there are no xtra-vision and a need for a DVD vendor. 

Yes broadband will get better, but the likes of Netflix is not good enough with the lack of movies. This will never change as the studios won't allow it. 

So yes I will be going with it. I own a shop and it will definitely increase foot traffic for me


----------



## subzero (16 Nov 2012)

Places like University's are uselss for kiosks. You have to place it where there is a high foot traffic. So places with low foot traffic will only mean the machine will be moved sooner then later. 

The connections are already set up. The machine will be installed next week and I have already set up promotions.


----------



## Boyd (16 Nov 2012)

Best of luck with it, though I like others are sceptical its the way forward. Netflix variety can be extended by using US proxy, any movie on DVD can be downloaded from the web, I just dont see why people would bother with XtraVision or DVD kiosks anymore (note im not advocating illegal practices, merely pointing out they exist, which nobody can deny).


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Nov 2012)

subzero said:


> I don't think its outdated as Netflix is terrible. It has the worst content I have ever seen. Plus they are not allowed to show new movies.
> 
> UPC and Sky have to wait a few weeks before new movies can be shown, and then its still 4.99 .
> 
> ...



Your target audience is people who want the latest movies on the cheap only. 

Anyone who wants to save money has cheaper options once they are prepared to wait a month or two.


----------



## CormLyons (16 Apr 2013)

Hi, How did this work out for you? i am thinking about investing in one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dvdzone (28 Apr 2013)

*dvd kiosk*

We own a DVDNOW kiosk located in Tralee and it is doing very well. If you purchase a kiosk be careful not to order too much stock, new releases are where the money is so start with a very low quantity of movies and add as you go along. As soon as the rentals drop off on a movie, slash the sale price and hopefully the movie will sell. Best of luck








subzero said:


> Hey Folks,
> I am interested in buying a DVD kiosk for my shop. I have done some research and I am looking to buy from a company called titanmediasolutions , it seems they are based in Ireland and have a few Kiosks around the country and in the UK.
> I met up with one of them last week and looked at the kiosk and how it worked, the only good side of this is they sell used machines with stock as well. So I will save on buying them new. Which in these times I think is a plus, I know the parts are used, but it comes with a warranty.
> 
> ...


----------

